# Transaxle Interchangeable between brands and models?



## velocityg4 (Jul 27, 2020)

My John Deere L108 transaxle has died on me. I considered rebuilding it but the prices of kits are too high compared to new transaxles. 

I was looking for a replacement on greenpartstore. When I noticed they were substituting the T40a for my K46v as the official JD replacement. Which has me worried that this may be lighter duty transaxle. I can't find any official specs for the T40 on Tuff Torq's website.

Anyway's this has me wondering two things
1. Can I just use any Tuff Torq K46 as a replacement? I assume they are the same. But I don't know if there are slight differences in mount, lever or pulley locations. Also sometimes a Craftsman K46 is cheaper than a JD one.
2. Can I upgrade to the K57 without modification? It looks like everything is positioned the same. Bolt holes, pulley, brake, wheel lock, forward/reverse lever and axle size. If I can make the upgrade. Can I use any model? I found a good price for one meant for Husqvarna tractors.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

k46 and k57 k58 are pretty much the same, all better than a k40 depending on your year and frame, it is possible to go all the way up to a k66 , your mower is very light weight build, and for about the same money as this repair/replacement 
you could get a larger , stronger mower that is about 15 to 20 years old


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

just keep in mind that husqvarna and simplicity use the same transaxles. but on some their brake is on the opposite side


----------

